# keine Verbindung zur MS-SQL-Datenbank mehr



## cam (11. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich brauche ganz dringend Hilfe!
Ich habe vor einiger Zeit ein Programm geschrieben, was eine Datenbankverbindung braucht. Es lief auch alles.
Aber jetzt kann auf einmal keine Verbindung mehr hergestellt werden, ich habe nichts am Code verändert.

Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob es etwas mit den Systemvariablen zu tun hat?
Da wir im Studium mit Grails und Groovy experimentiert haben, habe ich da ein bissel was geändert. 
Als ich vorhin Eclipse starten wollte, ging das auch nicht, aber als ich die PATH-Variable geändert hatte, startete es, aber wenn ich das Programm starte kommt:

Keine Verbindung hergestellt: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDriver
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDriver
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
	at main.Forms.main(Forms.java:267)


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jun 2009)

Tutorial zu JDBC lesen, ganz von vorne mit Beispielcode aus Büchern anfangen?

von wo startest du, von der Konsole oder innerhalb von Eclipse?
mit welchem Befehl?
der JDBC-Treiber dürfte in einem jar enthalten sein, dieses muss in den ClassPath aufgenommen werden,
entweder in eine Umgebungsvariable, oder (von der Konsole aus) beim Programmstart mit angegeben,

in Eclipse muss das Jar im Projekt als Externe Library spezifiziert sein, aber das dürftest du ja kaum kaputt gemacht haben


----------



## cam (11. Jun 2009)

Ich starte innerhalb von Eclipse.
Der Treiber ist auch im ClassPath.
Wie gesagt, ich habe nichts mehr an dem Projekt geändert und das letzte Mal gab es keine Probleme.
Und heute hab ich Bescheid bekommen, dass ich das morgen früh 8.00 Uhr brauche.


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jun 2009)

kannst du den Quellcode der Klassen ändern?
schreibe in das Form kurz vor der fraglichen Code-Stelle

SQLServerDriver d = null;
mit entsprechenden import, findet Eclipse zum Kompilieren das Jar oder gibts bereits einen Compilerfehler?


> Der Treiber ist auch im ClassPath.

Umgebungsvariable oder Eclipse-Build Path?
für Umgebungsvariablen interessiert sich Eclipse nicht


----------



## cam (11. Jun 2009)

Danke, danke, danke!!!
Ich verstehe das jetzt zwar nicht so ganz, aber es geht 
War doch etwas mit dem BuildPath falsch. Da wundert es mich nun aber noch mehr, dass das schon mal funktionierte.
Naja, jedenfalls, vielen Dank!


----------

